# ADB while in recovery mode



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So dumb me i forgot to move the rom.zip file to the sdcard. now i have wiped it and dont feel like flashing an old rom.
Can you push files while its in recovery mode. if so my computer does not detect my gnex when in recovery mode
i have the drivers installed and the gnex toolkit any ideas


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> So dumb me i forgot to move the rom.zip file to the sdcard. now i have wiped it and dont feel like flashing an old rom.
> Can you push files while its in recovery mode. if so my computer does not detect my gnex when in recovery mode
> i have the drivers installed and the gnex toolkit any ideas


I had this issue. Simple fix.
While your phone is plugged in, and you boot into recovery. (Assuming you're on a Windows system) go to your "device manager". You will see a yellow triangle. Click it, and manually install the Samsung ADB Interface driver (Google may also be an option) . Once you have done that, you should be able to see your phone being recognized by typing "adb devices" in a command prompt.

As far as pushing goes

mount data in recovery

cd: c:\yourname\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools

adb push exactnameofrom.zip /data/media


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I had this issue. Simple fix.
> While your phone is plugged in, and you boot into recovery. (Assuming you're on a Windows system) go to your "device manager". You will see a yellow triangle. Click it, and manually install the Samsung ADB Interface driver (Google may also be an option) . Once you have done that, you should be able to see your phone being recognized by typing "adb devices" in a command prompt.
> 
> As far as pushing goes
> ...


Just want to correct one thing.

If your pushing a flashable ROM.zip, you'll want it on your "SD card"

Use: (if it doesn't show up the first time, try it again)

adb push exactnameofrom.zip /sdcard


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Just want to correct one thing.
> 
> If your pushing a flashable ROM.zip, you'll want it on your "SD card"
> 
> ...


just want to correct one thing.

What exactly is the "SD Card" on the Nexus?

/DATA/MEDIA







(go to it on Root Explorer and be amazed lol ) On some recoveries , pushing to /sdcard will appear successful but whenever you try to see if your ROM really pushed, it did not. That's why I use that way, and it always works.

Also, one more thing. Put the ROM in the platform tools folder wherever your ADB is installed. That' why I put that example in my original reply


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> just want to correct one thing.
> 
> What exactly is the "SD Card" on the Nexus?
> 
> ...


I believe /data/media and /sdcard are the same place on the Galaxy Nexus. There isn't actually an /sdcard, but there is a symlink, probably for apps which expect to find the path /sdcard.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I believe /data/media and /sdcard are the same place on the Galaxy Nexus. There isn't actually an /sdcard, but there is a symlink, probably for apps which expect to find the path /sdcard.


They are in fact not in the same place hence the path difference. /sdcard is symlinked to /data/media . 
If you look at recovery it --excludes /data/media and not /sdcard.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Quoted the wrong person . Disregard if necessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

samsuck said:


> just want to correct one thing.
> 
> What exactly is the "SD Card" on the Nexus?
> 
> ...


Tho cocky tone was not necessary, you taught me something new. Thanks!


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Tho cocky tone was not necessary, you taught me something new. Thanks!


Sorry if it came off that way. Didn't mean to lol


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

An easy way to add things to your phone while in recovery mode is to mount your sd car through clockwork recovery. If you go to mounts and storage you can mount your sd card.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

robreefer said:


> An easy way to add things to your phone while in recovery mode is to mount your sd car through clockwork recovery. If you go to mounts and storage you can mount your sd card.


Don't think this is am option on any of the latest recoveries for the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sk8 said:


> They are in fact not in the same place hence the path difference. /sdcard is symlinked to /data/media .
> If you look at recovery it --excludes /data/media and not /sdcard.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I know /data/media is the proper location, but /sdcard will get you to the same place, will it not? Either way, I use /data/media and so should everyone else, because that's what it really is. But still...


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just wanted to jump on this, because I had forgotten how to push, it contained useful info, but one thing that I noticed ...

when you go to device manager to see if the ADB is installed, that will be located in SAMSUNG Android Phone (mine was there because I did adb devices and got a serial and recovery for an answer.

But I was thrown off by the triangle being there for SAMSUNG Mobile MTP Device, which cannot start, of course, because it's not booted, but in recovery ...

Just for anyone else looking closely...


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I had this issue. Simple fix.
> While your phone is plugged in, and you boot into recovery. (Assuming you're on a Windows system) go to your "device manager". You will see a yellow triangle. Click it, and manually install the Samsung ADB Interface driver (Google may also be an option) . Once you have done that, you should be able to see your phone being recognized by typing "adb devices" in a command prompt.
> 
> As far as pushing goes
> ...


Thanks


----------

